# Changer l'icone de Dashboard dans le Dock



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

petite question : j'ai beau changer l'icône de Dashboard :
- directement sur l'appli (pomme +I puis copier-coller d'icône) 
- via Candybar (drag &drop)
lorsque je remplace ensuite le raccourci dans le Dashboard celui-ci reste identique, y compris après avoir relancé le Finder... est-ce normal ?

cableon


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2007)

Met avis qu'il faut chercher par l&#224; :

/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/

Mais tu entres dans le dossier syst&#232;me, donc triple attention aux noms de fichiers et aux autorisations.


----------



## apenspel (16 Mars 2007)

Salut, c'est normal tant que tu ne vires pas Dashboard du Dock pour l'y remettre d&#232;s que tu as modifi&#233; son ic&#244;ne r&#233;elle.
L&#224;, tu n'as pas modifi&#233; l'ic&#244;ne de l'Alias dans le Dock.


----------



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Salut, c'est normal tant que tu ne vires pas Dashboard du Dock pour l'y remettre d&#232;s que tu as modifi&#233; son ic&#244;ne r&#233;elle.
> L&#224;, tu n'as pas modifi&#233; l'ic&#244;ne de l'Alias dans le Dock.



J'ai bien vir&#233; le raccourci du Dock avant de le remplacer par celui de ma nouvelle ic&#244;ne (qui est modifi&#233;e dans le dossier applications, mais pas dans le Dock lorsque je l'y fais glisser)



> Met avis qu'il faut chercher par l&#224; :
> 
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/
> 
> Mais tu entres dans le dossier syst&#232;me, donc triple attention aux noms de fichiers et aux autorisations.



Je vais regarder, mais &#231;a me para&#238;t effectivement d&#233;licat.... il n'y a pas de solution plus intuitive ? Suis-je le seul &#224; qui &#231;a arrive ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2007)

Plus intuitif ? c'est l&#224; que se trouve dashboard j'y peux rien 

Y a bien des logiciels de custom mais l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## apenspel (16 Mars 2007)

Ah ben oui, c'est pas b&#234;tement comme un dossier ou fichier.
Il est &#233;nervant, Supermoquette, il a toujours raison. Il est bon, il est beau, il b&#8230; mieux que les autres. M&#234;me pas gai. Ni gay, ou alors je ne lui plais pas. Pfff&#8230;


----------



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

OK je me rends.... 

Comment accéder aux resources de Dock.app ? (je connais rien aux Xtools etc ni trop à la prog en général)

(Incroyable, Dashboard est hyper spécifique de Mac OS X, plein d'icônes custom sont dispo, et c'est dans le Dock qu'elle apparaît en priorité : comment se fait-il qu'il soit si compliqué d'en modifier l'icône ?)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2007)

clique-droit-> afficher le contenu du paquet, mais fait une sauvegarde du fichier AVANT.


----------



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

ça y est!
par contre j'ai remplacé dashboard.png, mais rien n'a bougé dans le Dock après avoir relancé le Finder, le raccourci du Dashboard est toujours l'original.


----------



## apenspel (16 Mars 2007)

L&#224;, on revient sans doute &#224; la n&#233;cessit&#233; de le virer du Dock avant de l'y remettre.


----------



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Là, on revient sans doute à la nécessité de le virer du Dock avant de l'y remettre.



Non ça j'y pense à chaque fois...


----------



## apenspel (16 Mars 2007)

Alors, red&#233;marre.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2007)

Red&#233;marre aussi le dock


----------



## Cableon (16 Mars 2007)

C'est fait aussi, rien n'a bougé.
Je crois que je vais laisser tomber, et remettre ma première config dock.app....
Merci bcp en tout cas!
Si je trouve une autre solution je vous en fais part par ici...


----------



## apenspel (16 Mars 2007)

Ce serait mieux dans le forum Customisation.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2007)

C'est bien ce que je me disais => on y va


----------

